# faces to names



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!....421447785668.209545.652180668&type=1&theater

Summer last year (2012) with my family at an amusment park in Gothenburg (Liseberg). My 9 year old son Gabriel took this photo while he and I were sitting in a small boat going round a waterworld ride.

So what d'y'all look like?


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

I've been known to look like this









But that's usually after this









If I'm feeling festive you might get this









But mostly you get this (I've lost 50lbs since this pic)









Or this


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Glorious kilt !


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Cold & windy carriage ride with my 2 year old


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Here you go! A better look at my avatar.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Waiting for my morning coffee in Alberobelo.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Check out my old lady's hand in the mirror...









I still got it!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I still got it!!


What the old lady or the mirror?  (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

Summer of 2011 on a motorcycle trip to Colorado.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

salgy said:


> Cold & windy carriage ride with my 2 year old


Glad you got out of that trolleys way!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Note to self: avoid f***ing with Flairball.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

And Flairball what wild part of Ireland or Scotland did your parents come from?  As my brother Patrick would say "Would ya ever look at the big Irish head on him"


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

salgy said:


> Cold & windy carriage ride with my 2 year old


San Francisco?


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

firedancer said:


> Glad you got out of that trolleys way!


it was actually heading towards us!



Earl of Ormonde said:


> San Francisco?


memphis...


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> And Flairball what wild part of Ireland or Scotland did your parents come from?  As my brother Patrick would say "Would ya ever look at the big Irish head on him"


Earl, I am an American, as are my parents. I was brought up in a very american way with american traditions. I have a fondness for some of the British exports (double guns, springer spaniels. Rugby, and scotch) but I stumbled upon them, and found fit them into my life independent of my cultural upbringing.

I have traced my roots back, way back, and some do go to Scotland, England, and Ireland, but as many go to Germany, Sweden, and Italy too. While I have some knowledge of my family's history in Scotland my kilt is more of an expression of my just being fiercely independent. Some might say weird, others excentric. They are free to say what they will, and as none have ever said it to my face I care little. It is my opinion that a kilt is a sharp looking garment, and wear it on occasions where I feel it wouldn't be inappropriate (casual hiloday party, pub crawl, hiking). Chicks did it, and when you wear one to a scotch tasting you will receive a much more generous pour. That is reason enough.

As to the tracing of my family tree, I have found quite a few interesting things. I have an American g grandfather that was a served in a missionary in India for ten years, and a g grandfather in England who's house has been turned into a living history museum. I'm sure as I dig further I will uncover more characters.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Flairball said:


> Earl, I am an American, as are my parents. I was brought up in a very american way with american traditions.


Oh, excuse me, sorry. No offence meant!


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Oh, excuse me, sorry. No offence meant!


Oh, no, no, no. There was no offense taken. Nothing offensive in your question at all. Hell, I was the one in a kilt. Just putting it up front that I make no claim to have any cultural, or tradition of, Scottish or Irish "ways" , shall we say. I've simply found some things from various cultures that I enjoy. I suppose my interest in some things British could label me an Anglophile, but no more than my other interests and commitments in the east could label me a Sinophile. And believe me, my interests, commitments in the east penetrate my being much more deeply than my interest in Britain, and the Celtic nations.

But now we've strayed way off topic, and I don't wish to hijack your thread, which I wish more members would participate in.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> What the old lady or the mirror?  (sorry, couldn't resist)


The Mojo, Baby!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Flairball said:


> Oh, no, no, no. There was no offense taken. Nothing offensive in your question at all. Hell, I was the one in a kilt. Just putting it up front that I make no claim to have any cultural, or tradition of, Scottish or Irish "ways" , shall we say.


Just being a fireman in Boston must have had some influence!!


----------



## DMB (Jan 2, 2013)

New Orleans Superdome during Hurricane Katrina:










A strange night in patrol:










My old ride:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Thank you for your service...both Federal and local! 

PS: Did the Dept. allow you to keep that 'do-it-yourself' western boot kit?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

1983-1996 - this photo about 86-87
https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/James-pcportrait.jpg

Georgia - Sept 2012 with the US 773rd CST
https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/Georgia2012with773CST.jpg

South Africa - 2009
https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/Funintherain.jpg

Party cricket - 2011
https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/CricketatHaringkans16July2011_zps392668a8.jpg

You're not passing here, okay pal!!!
https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/colourvcp2.jpg

A little on-the-side job, somewhere in Europe! 
https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/VCP-colour-fullbody.jpg

Gerr orff my land!!!
https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/P6060247.jpg

The Pakistani USAR team leader giving the EU and UN disaster response coordinators a hard time! 
https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/Pakistaniteamleader.jpg

"Sorry, but you're not coming in without a valid vaccinations card"
https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/myback-border.jpg

London jaunt with crew - summer 2009  And at 6 ft I'm the shortarse in our crew.
https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/FourgeezersinHollandRoad.jpg


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> 1983-1996 - this photo about 86-87
> https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/James-pcportrait.jpg


You realise that you are not showing shirt cuffs? :icon_smile_wink:

Great photo! :icon_smile:


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

EoO- great photo essay. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

DMB- thanks for keeping us safe. Both here and abroad.


----------



## DMB (Jan 2, 2013)

Flairball said:


> DMB- thanks for keeping us safe. Both here and abroad.


Same to you brother - D


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Shaver said:


> You realise that you are not showing shirt cuffs? :icon_smile_wink:


I know, outrageous isn't it!  But seriously, shirt cuff must not be shown when in military or police uniform.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I know, outrageous isn't it!  But seriously, shirt cuff must not be shown when in military or police uniform.


Well, well, well what do we have here??


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Well, well, well what do we have here??


Looks like a text that says "Image hosted by tripod"


----------



## joyfulbunny (Jan 21, 2013)

what about this? good pictures tho and funny too!~


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

This is from a shoot I did for the University of Edinburgh's School of Law last May. (All my own clothes. And if one is wondering, I'm 6'6" which doesn't make finding clothing any easier!)


----------

